# X failed after driver update.



## Minbari (Aug 15, 2012)

I try to update from nvidia-driver-295.59 to 295.71(which exist in tree ports), all went well, but after restart X failed to start. Then I decided to install the newest (304.37) driver from nvidia site, I followed the instructions 


> Installation instructions: Once you have downloaded the driver, change to the directory containing the driver package and install the driver by running, as root, tar xzf NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.37.tar.gz && cd NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-304.37 & make install



and recive the next error


```
===> src (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 555   nvidia.ko /boot/modules
kldxref /boot/modules
===> lib (install)
===> lib/libGL (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-cfg (install)
===> lib/libnvidia-glcore (install)
===> lib/libvdpau (install)
===> lib/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/libvdpau_trace (install)
===> lib/libXvMCNVIDIA (install)
===> lib/compat (install)
===> lib/compat/libGL (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-tls (install)
===> lib/compat/libnvidia-glcore (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_trace (install)
===> lib/compat/libvdpau_nvidia (install)
===> lib/compat/libcuda (install)
===> x11 (install)
===> x11/driver (install)
===> x11/extension (install)
===> x11/bin (install)
===> x11/man (install)
===> doc (install)
ERROR: Failed to unload the NVIDIA module!
ERROR: Is nvidia.ko in use?
*** [afterinstall] Error code 1
```

This doesn't work so I modify the nvidia-driver port makefile to the version just I downloaded (304.37).


```
DISTVERSION?= 304.37
```
and run

```
# make makesum
```
The download and install of the driver went well, but after restart X still not started. Here is the log of errors received.
View attachment Xorg.0.log.zip

Kernel version:
	
	



```
#uname -r -m -s
FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE amd64
```

The system sources are synchronized with the kernel version (STABLE).Can someone give me an advice to solve this issue? Thank you in advance! 

DutchDaemon, I apologize for any grammatical errors or misspellings.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 15, 2012)

I solved this issue by update to 9.1-PRERELEASE, then rebuild world and kernel and now the nvidia-driver 304.37 is installed in my system.
Thread can be closed!

SOLVED!


----------

